# Harvey Hadden Cat show



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Is anyone going to this show this coming Saturday?
Im going to show my Ragdoll for the first time:scared:
Beginning to wonder if i have done the right thing
Will be a nervous wreck by the time Saturday gets here.
Anyone out there to give any advice please?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i usually go but not this year. have you been to a show before just to look? tell them you've not shown before they will get someone to show you the ropes, i had great help at my first show. other exhibitors should help you too.


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for answering
Yes been to other shows even supreme
But never shown my cat!!
Worse as i ve bred her myself:scared:
Just not sure what to do..
Yes have read about it but i know i will be scared:eek6:
Wished i hadnt entered.
I know it should be about taking part but i hope she behaves herself:thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

once you've done it once you will love it and will be hooked, i warn you. i wish i was going now so i could have helped you. don't be afraid to ask for help there are some decent folk there who will help. exciting seeing as you bred her yourself.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how are you getting there jayne is jane s taking you?


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Jenny,
Yes Jane has won the short straw(pardon the pun) to take me:lol:


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Biawhiska,I wish you were going as well, could do with someone to help steady the nerves:scared:
My friend is taking me.She did show one of her cats a few years ago but she went to that on her own and i dont think anyone really helped her
Well not long to go till i find out what its going to be like
Just hope she`s good and it doesnt stress her


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

actually i know i'm not much good at shows, jane s didnt go on her own i went with her, she obviously didnt mention it, and the way she was treated by the secretary at the show put me off of showing. i was thinking of showing nellie at the time.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awaiting the results :thumbsup:


----------

